# Koch Chemie compounds testing



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Guys, just thought I'd share my findings on these. As some of you know I picked up a range of samples at Waxstock and have been using them pretty much exclusively since - replacing Scholl as my go to polishes.

The first thing to note is that there are two ranges - the 'Lack' polishes which are all in ones of varying cut, and the normal polishes.

Lack polish Blau: I've been using the blue which has more cut than S30, but less than S17. The protection is more sheeting than beading but is still going strong after 2 months on the bonnet of my daily. Works well with a wax on top I've been using britemax vantage to boost it.

Normal polishes: Mainly using heavycut H8.02 and the feinschleifpaste F5.01 both just work! I'd say 8.02 is around S17, with very little in the way of fillers. 8.01 is more like S3 but not quite as aggressive. The 5.01 is a good medium/ fine compound which I have been doing a lot of finishing with - but there is also a finer finishing polish.

The polishes are a little less oily than Scholl - a little more like Menz but seem to have a good wide operating band. The cut is adjustable with different pads and speeds. 8.02 finishing down well if you're careful.

a sort of 50/50 from 1x8.02 on a flesh coloured pad followed by 1x5.01 on a black KC pad, on an e30 M3 Sport evo:










and the same combo on a Bristol Fighter:










2x 5.01 on a Daytona:










in summary - they are working well for me, replacing the scholl s17/ s30 combo i used to use a lot. Just be aware the probably cut a bit less than the labels would lead you to believe!

Cheers,

James

:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Look good. What polisher& pads did you use? Do they do smaller bottles, I would like to try them out on my merc. Chongo cheers


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It was with my trusty dewalt rotary and the koch flesh coloured and black waffle pads.

There are 250 ml bottles available of some polishes but not sure if they are in the country yet..


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers, do you think the pads would be fine using Das 21 m Da? Koch flesh coloured for compound ? Cheers, chongo


----------



## Koch-ChemieUK (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting this up James.

@Chongo - yes the pads are fine on a DA. For maintenance on a C63 (removing light wash marks etc) I'd recommend 5.01 or 2.01 on a black waffle pad.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for getting back. Going to test it on my boot lid with 5.01 2.01 got a few marks swirls that I want rid of so can I get it in 250 mil size and pads who from!! Yet again thanks for your info. Chongo


----------

